# pity purchase ADF rescue



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

saw them at the petstore, and felt bad for them. the other two in the tank were big and healthy, despite one shedding.









I have them in a 1.5 for the moment, I want to make sure they'll survive before I bounce everything for a 2.5 for them. They're so tiny that they disappear!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

They are so skinny! Good on you for saving them.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My albino ACF was severely emaciated like this when I brought him home, I couldn't leave them there. And shockingly, the fiance didn't complain or tell me no, despite that I had originally promised "no more frogs". He should spend $180 on MTG cards more often! lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol! What's mtg?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Magic the Gathering. It's a trading card game


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

THEY ATE!!

I threw some thawed bloodworms in there. and they're allllll gooooone, and there's some happy bellies!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Aww poor things. Glad they ate!


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

OMG...Seriously, they look like little stick people! Good of you to have rescued them


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I think they just weren't as fast as the 2 bigger frogs. Those two were fat!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

aww cute frogs well done saving them


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

one has a belly, and they've been eating. yay!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

currently, the one on the left is doing what I've termed a "death spiral". It can't keep itself upright, and is having swimming issues.

I don't have any of the appropriate chemicals used in euthanizing frogs, so I have no clue what to do. I also don't know what I'm going to do for the survivor, I know they're social, but they're past the warranty, and I really don't want to buy another frog from that store.

the one on the right in the photo just gulped down three thawed bloodworms!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

the one that was acting weird, passed away last night after I went to bed.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

oh no poor thing:-( SIP little froggy, i hope the other froggy makes it.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Pancake (we decided to name the other) is doing quite well, chowing down on bloodworms and having a good time! I'll try to get pics after I feed "her"


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thats good


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Video of Pancake shoving food into her mouth.


took 6 photos, this was the only one that came out! lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's a size comparison with my female Clawed Frog. There's the tip of a thermometer in Pancake's picture on the right.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

its good she's eating, good luck with her


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, I just called the petstore and let them know what was going on, and despite their 48 hr refund if it dies, they're going to refund/exchange the deceased frog. This is great, because I can help another one.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We've decided that we're just going to bury it. As much as not rescuing another bothers me, it's downright depressing to know that if we do take it back, they're going to throw it into the garbage like trash!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Why don't you ask them if you can have it back to bury it when you take it?


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Pancake (we decided to name the other) is doing quite well, chowing down on bloodworms and having a good time! I'll try to get pics after I feed "her"


Omg, did I watch Haunting Me with you?? If not we must watch it together!!

And I agree with Artemis, will they allow you to bury it? Bring it in, show it's gone and let you take care of the body?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't think they'd let me, because I could potentially bring it home, freeze it, then return it again with the modified receipt from the replacement frog to get a refund or another "replacement". I used to work retail, I know how they think. >_<

I've never seen "Haunting me" it sounds like it's right up my alley though!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

video!
PANCAKE!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I don't think they'd let me, because I could potentially bring it home, freeze it, then return it again with the modified receipt from the replacement frog to get a refund or another "replacement". I used to work retail, I know how they think. >_<
> 
> I've never seen "Haunting me" it sounds like it's right up my alley though!



Ah, okay. I can see that.

It's not scary by any means. My next day off, you and me are gonna watch it, hopefully with another friend or two.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I love the supernatural, and I don't scare at scary movies.


----------



## jasperandecho (Mar 27, 2013)

I would still buy aNother frog their only like 3$ each and they enjoy company. I have one alone but in want to get him a friend!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

they didn't have any more when I went back today, I'm thinking about calling the fish store by Mike's school and seeing how much they are.
$5 at the fish store, I think that's doable to keep pancake company, plus, theirs are much healthier stock.


----------



## jasperandecho (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh okay then do that. I got mine from petsmart so yeah but they weren't very healthy mine was very skinny


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Pancake is from Pet Supplies Plus... they're not much better.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

A photo


----------



## jasperandecho (Mar 27, 2013)

Aw he looks better! Probably only a few months old, just transformed into a frog. Can you see nails on his hind feet? If you can't he's Definatly a juvenile!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't tell you anything definite about this thing, she's too small!

My fiance was sent to the fish store today with these specific instructions:
Make sure all feet have webbed toes
No emaciated ones (I can't handle another death right now)
Find the weirdest one
photo approval required before checkout


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Today's update:









Progress report:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Pancake video


----------



## jasperandecho (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh yeah I can see his nails! So he's pretty young but not juvenile.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

From what I've read, we're guessing she's about 2-3 months old.


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you! ^_^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

today's pancake photo!


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

S/hes cute (I can never tell with frogs) congrats on rescuing him/her!!!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Update (left) Before. (right) After!


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Aww nice and plump!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

she's getting to be a moo-cow!


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Skyewillow that is a cool frog! You guys have the coolest house with all the new fish and the frog


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

there's actually 3 frogs, two of them are Clawed frogs and MUCH bigger than itty bitty Pancake! <3


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Cool do you have pics of the other two? I like the name Pancake too!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

This is a size comparison. Pancake is in the red circle. Freddie is the albino fella, and Frankie is the big brown girl! (I was moving them into a bigger tank)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That pic makes your acf look like monsters!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

they're in a 1 gal Kritter Keeper, and Frankie's close to 4.5-5" not including her legs


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Awww they're so cute! I think Frankie is my favorite!


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

I have seen these frogs at Petco and, many times wanted to take them as, they looked so small and frail. I wasn't sure how to keep them--I always thought frogs needed a place to come up and sit, and more of a reptile set up. And, of course the sales help was giving all sorts of different thoughts on what I needed.

They seem to be in a tank with no place to come up and set? Can you help me on what kind of frogs these are and, what they need for set up, as well as if they can be in with fish (do they eat fish). I would love to rescue the ones that looked so bad, myself and, they were selling them for 50 cents. I would consider going over and grabbing a couple this week, if I knew what the heck I was doing.  
They are awesome!


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Wish4coner, great forum with lots of information on ADF care is here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=84033&highlight=african+dwarf+frog


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

wish4coner said:


> They seem to be in a tank with no place to come up and set? Can you help me on what kind of frogs these are and, what they need for set up, as well as if they can be in with fish (do they eat fish). I would love to rescue the ones that looked so bad, myself and, they were selling them for 50 cents. I would consider going over and grabbing a couple this week, if I knew what the heck I was doing.
> They are awesome!


These are two very different species, and while the dwarf frogs can happily live with fish, the clawed frogs (the big pair) would happily EAT fish!

Briz posted a care sheet for the dwarves, so I'm going to do a brief rundown of the big frogs.

Size: Females can reach 6", males stay about 4.5-5"
Lifespan: I know people with 28 yr old frogs that are still going strong!
Diet: Fish, shrimp, snails, bugs, other frogs that fit in their mouth (whether they actually fit or not)
Tank size: 15-20g for one, a 30 would be fine for two.
High waste output, they need double the filtration, or big water changes. TIGHT FITTING LID!!

Decor: fine sand, rocks too big to be eaten, or bare bottomed. floating and tall plants (they like to hang near the surface like bettas).
Temperature: 65-75 degrees (Fahrenheit).

This species doesn't like to sit out of the water, just a few minutes on dry land will start to dry them out and cause damage. Freddie has escaped twice, and this is the first successful pair I've kept due to previous frogs finding some sort of gap and escaping to dry up on the floor, or hurt themselves from the fall.

There is one major difference to tell between the juveniles of Dwarf and Clawed frogs. The front feed on the Dwarf is ALWAYS webbed, it isn't on a Clawed frog, also, dwarves don't come in Albino. Those "tutti-frutti" or "Candy" or otherwise orange, pink, and green frogs are just albino clawed frogs that are injected with dye, it's a very harsh process, and more often than not, it fades as they grow out.

Freddie and Pancake were both rescues. Freddie was severely emaciated, and if I didn't leave that store with him, he would've died. I paid full price for him (I don't think how much you spend makes it any less of a rescue, since the definition is "to remove from harm") I also paid full price for Pancake, plus another frog. The second ADF didn't make it, it was too far gone by the time we got to them. There were guppy corpses everywhere in the tank, and I caught probably 4 corpses in the process of trying to catch the little frogs. It was pretty horrible.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

4/4/13 and 5/12/13, How far Pancake has come in just one month!


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

OMGosh..that looks like a different frog! Way to go!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

She's grown like a weed in the last month, which was a relief. When we lost her rescue buddy, I was concerned that she wouldn't thrive.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

You've done so well! Good job!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you. She's a totally different animal now!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

this is our second ADF, Smidge



we're still waiting on confirmation that she's eating. >_>


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Pancake's 2.5


Smidge's 1 gal QT tank.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Those are some MONSTER frogs! 

I love the tiny ADF's - the more pictures i see, the more I want some in a tank. I'm currently on a snail kick but might be adding ADF to it. I talked myself out of ADF when I first got my big tank and I don't remember why now.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

the female ACF is definitely a monster!

I love having little frogs too, although I'm not usually one for getting the mini version of things, they really grew on me since Pancake's rescue


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Re-redecorated Smidge's QT


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I love all things tiny, tiny in the aquarium. My boyfriend laughs at me because the smaller the fish is the more I like it. Smidge is so tiny, I don't think we have actually seen any proper ADF's in the pet store where I have looked. I bet they are the ACF because the ones i have looked at are easily 3 times as big as she is.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

She's also not fully grown, but I'm sure they are, especially if there's albinos. :-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Freddie (about 4")


Frankie (about 5")


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Pancake decided to stalk one of my Malaysian Trumpet snails. lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I decided to alter the lid to Pancake's tank to make the incandescent bulb fit on here. I'd like to do live plants, but I didn't have a strong enough light to keep the plants from dying.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I have come to the point where I realize Beatrix definitely ate her shrimp companions. They never resurfaced, and several attempts to locate bodies have been unsuccessful. So, now the point has come where I am thinking I would like to add some more in with her. I don't really want her to eat them, but at the same time I love the clean up they do (she is a messy eater). How many shrimp do you think I could add? I have 3 mystery snails and Beatrix in a 10 g. I am going to get some more hiding spots. They always seems to be hidden well in the plants, but I guess not, or maybe they just died of natural causes and she ate them. 

Also, do you know if shrimp can carry the fungus that kills frogs? The ghost shrimp at PetSmart are in with the ADF. I wouldn't want to expose her to the fungus, but even a 3 mos QT wouldn't tell me anything since they don't die from it.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I haven't seen Pancake eating any of the shrimp that we have since they've outgrown her mouth. But I have a "bunch" (my fiance and I split up an order, so I have no clue exactly how many are in there). I ordered 20, and figured we'd lose some, either to adjustment, or to Cake.

I don't know if they can carry the Chytrid fungus either, and any kind of treatment that could be used on a frog, I think would be dangerous for the invertebrates in your tank.

I wish I could help.


----------

